# looking for a little help



## parker05_05 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a mid 90's Lawn Chief 14.5h 42" 7 speed mower that took a fit. All was good today when I was mowing until I used reverse. The mower drove very slow. So I shifted back to forward and it still was driving slow. There is force on the shift lever from park to 3rd gear then just slop from 4th to 7th. The pedal seams to be coming up the whole way. All of this suddenly happened and ran perfect until today. Where would be a good place to start?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like the belt slipped off or moved past a belt retainer - when belts age, they stretch as well - id look underneath and see if anything is obvious - might be time for a new belt.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you should also check to see if the vari-drive pulley sheave is moving properly.They get sticky,sometimes.


----------

